# Heartland Rv



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Looking at a Heartland RV. 
28BHS
Anyone know anything about that company? Or been in one?
Thanks!
Mark


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

campntn said:


> Looking at a Heartland RV.
> 28BHS
> Anyone know anything about that company? Or been in one?
> Thanks!
> Mark


They are fairly nice units. We have looked at them and they are on the short list for our 5er. Our kids really didn't like the bunk house on the 2800BHS, so we are now looking at other options as well.

Good Luck,

Tim


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

My parents have a Sundance. We borrowed it and had some issues on it's first trip. Between the dealer and Heartland, they chased us across the country with parts. Most of the help was the dealer being extremely proactive, but Heartland was very supportive as well.








I'd definetly recommend them as a consideration.

Oh, I should also mention that they do have a forum for Heartland trailers. It isn't OUTBACKERS, but you may be able to get more info on the particular models.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Are you looking at the trailers or fivers??

We were through the Sundance fivers, they were OK.......just ok.

Never was in any of the North Trail trailers.

Steve


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

My observations on the units from the smaller companies goes like this. They have low medium and high priced units that progressively improve in construction as you go up. The larger companies have a lot of units, keep the same basic construction and wow you with a dressed up interior. I prefer the former but that is just me. In other words I like to pay for a little of both.

When the time comes for a full-timer if it comes it will have both much like a Titan, New Horizon, etc. I like the Heartland a lot and the only thing I have against it is the Lippert axles vs. Dexter.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

The Heartland Big Country would be on my short list (if I had one) for bunkhouse fivers.

Mark


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Well, I'll know more Saturday after I test tow the 28BHS.
This is what I know:
ONLY lite weight with a crowned, laminated roof. 
cedar lined storage drawer, microwave/convection oven, ball bearing drawer slides, strong walk on roof, has a 4 wheeler on it in the picture, 78 inch queen bed!!!! yaaaa. big reason I"m looking there. I tell you, I love our OB, but I am really tired of my 6'3 1/2 " legs hanging over into the dinette at nite. 23 inch deep drawers, sealed/heated underbelly, standard black tank flush, external compartments are sealed, laminated and lit, wood inlay around slide, nice trims. HUGE windows, even stand upright at the kitchen sink, fixtures there are nice as well, marbelized and radiused countertops.
All of these are on pictures, but we like the looks of it. 
Find out more Saturday.
Still don't have the outside sink.







I told that to the factory rep I talked to Heartland today. Yea, I called the factory direct. LOL
If we don't get it, we WILL be getting a Summit. The searches have ended officially.
Wish me LUCK!
Mark
Oh, and they have a forum too, haha, not as active..yet, as this one, but still a good one.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Here's a cool video from the company.
Click here for Heartland RV video


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

We love the floorplan of our 31frks better than any other mid profile fiver we looked at. AND, ours and the other Sydneys have some of the best basement space/large doors compared to just about any other mid profile. We love the bedrrom area - has much more space with the configuariotn Keystone uses even compared to other Keysone products. However, I think Keystone fell short of some standard features that were not ever offered as options. I think they should redo the front of the fivers, too, to have a sharper turning radius like that of some other Keystone fivers and the Heartlands. I really like the Heartland Sundacne fivers and if I had to do it over again, I most likely would shoose the Sundance. Finally, I doubt their warranty/customer service can be any worse than that of Keystones. PCM


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

jdpm said:


> I think they should redo the front of the fivers, too, to have a sharper turning radius like that of some other Keystone fivers and the Heartlands.


The new front fiberglass cap should start appearing on the Sydneys early next year........along with some bed slides.

Steve


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

campntn said:


> Here's a cool video from the company.
> Click here for Heartland RV video


Hi, Mark!
Pretty impressive video!!








Wanna buy an 07 31 RQS priced right??








Darlene


----------

